# A nice dish install



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Same guys speaker setup for his iphone....


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

B Newt said:


>


Did you use a level when you put the dish up?

Yup.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

B Newt said:


> Same guys speaker setup for his iphone....


Hey, that looks like the cat in your avatar. :lol:


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Did you use a level when you put the dish up?
> 
> Yup.


This is just SOOOO reminiscent of a microwave dish we have on our roof.
There's a mop (stolen from the Janitors' Closet) holding up the big waveguide on the back of the dish. Been there for about fifteen or twenty years.


----------

